

A Battle Over Who Discovered the First Earth-Like Planet - srikar
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/exoplanets/

======
lutorm
I can't help thinking that this is a pointless, egocentric, argument. What
does "discover" mean when your work is built on the works of others? Without
the people building the instruments and the telescopes, without the people
first finding all the not-quite-Earth like planets, none of this would happen.
The two discoveries are clearly within the error bar of simultaneity, the way
things happen in science.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
It may seem pointless, but when handing out Nobel prizes they don't go to the
people that made the reagents or centrifuges. It also doesn't go to every
author cited in the prize winning paper.

